# möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro



## deadmans_head (23. August 2009)

*möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

hallo liebe mitgamer und innen,

ich schwanke schon lange zwischen notebook und selbst zusammengestellten pc und habe mich bei meinem letzten kauf noch für ein gaming notebook um 800 euro entschieden. nach allen testberichten und foren die ich durchstöbert habe bin ich aber zu der ansicht gekommen, dass ein gaming notebook sein geld nicht wert ist, da ich aber auf den komfort eines notebooks nicht verzichten will habe ich mich entschlossen zwar dieses mal einen pc zusammenzustellen, aber mir trotzdem ein notebook für 300 euro oder weniger zuzulegen

wozu will ich den pc verwenden?

-im internet surfen, browsergame, videos ansehen und alles mögliche, also viele tabs gleichzeitig offen haben

-gleichzeitg musik hören

-meistens läuft gleichzeitig auch noch msn und skype

-und richtig viel zocken, vor allem aktuelle spiele, oft auch mehrere stunden

was sind meine prioritäten?

es soll ein möglichst gutes preis leistungs verhältnis herrschen

ich will alle aktuellen spiele auf möglichst hohen auflösungen spielen können ohne, dass es ruckelt und auch noch in 1-2 jahren die aktuellen spiele spielen können, auch wenn nicht auf höchster auflösung(dabei soll gesagt sein, dass das nicht meine höchste priorität ist, ein günstiger preis ist mir wichtiger!!)

möglichst gute soundqualität, ich höre sehr viel musik und der pc wird an eine anlage angeschlossen

pc soll nicht stocken, wenn firefox mit 10+ tabs, itunes und msn gleichzeitig laufen

ich werde w-lan verwenden also ist keine superschnelle etheret schnittstelle notwendig

wärme und geräuschentwicklung sind mir egal, er kann ruhig laut und heiß werden

ich will ihn auch mal 15h+ verwenden können ohne probleme zu bekommen

es sollen alle teile möglichst zuverlässig sein, also nicht, dass ich alle par monate was auswechseln muss

haben tu ich nichts, maus und tastatur kann ich mir wohl noch selbst besorgen, aber gehäuße, netzeteil, bildschirm und alle anderen komponenten brauch ich und hab keine ahnung

kosten soll das ganze möglichst wenig, 1000 euro sind meine absolute schmerzensgrenze auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht so viel ausgeben will, falls zb ein prozessor nur ein stück besser ist als ein anderer, aber um einiges teurer nehm ich dann doch lieber den billigeren, es muss jetzt nicht alles das beste sein was gerade am markt ist unter 800 euro oder billiger wäre schon gut

zusammenbauen wird das ein freund von mir

gruß und danke im vorraus dm_h


----------



## Knexi (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

CPU:		 Phenom II 955
Mainboard:	Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P							
Ram:		A-DATA AD3U1333B2G9-2
GPU:		Radeon 4890 Vapor-X oder GTX 275
Festplatte:	Seagate 7200.12 ST3500418AS
Netzteil:	Cougar Power 400W							
Gehäuse:	NZXT Beta
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music

Monitor: Acer X3 Excel X243H


----------



## kevinl (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Ich kann Knexi nur zustimmen.
Du kannst aber auch statt den AData Ram auch die Values von Kingston nehmen.

Monitor würde ich einen ASUS VH222H empfehlen.

MfG


----------



## Junkie (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Hi, hier mal mein Vorschlag
http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1895/kt9sidov_jpg.htm
fehlt nur noch ne Soundkarte


----------



## Knexi (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



Junkie schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal mein Vorschlag
> http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1895/kt9sidov_jpg.htm
> fehlt nur noch ne Soundkarte



Der CPU Kühler ist unnötig, 8GB Ram sind unnötig, außerdem sind die GEIL unnötig teuer, die Caviar Black ist veraltet und hat unnötig viele Platter, deshalb lieber Samsung F3 (1TB Version noch nicht lieferbar) oder Seagate 7200.12 und die Toxic ist meines Wissens lauter als die Vapor-X.


----------



## deadmans_head (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

der monitor ist bei den 800 euro logischerweise noch nicht dabei


----------



## Junkie (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Also ich habe eine 4890 Toxic und die ist sehr leise, höre im 2D Modus nur meinen Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## msix38 (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Dann gib ich meinen Tipp mal ab:

Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition

PowerColor Radeon HD 4890 PCS+, 1024MB GDDR5

Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 

Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 

Antec Three Hundred schwarz 

Samsung EcoGreen F2 1500GB

edit: sorry hab noch den Kühler vergessen:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a393888.html

= ca. 700 EUR

MfG


----------



## R4Z3R (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

msix38 ganz ok die zusammen stellung  aber trotzdem finde ich die von knexis die beste . Gute arbeit knexis .


----------



## msix38 (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Dann warte mal ab, wie sich Herr Threadersteller entscheiden wird.


----------



## Knexi (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



R4Z3R schrieb:


> Gute arbeit knexis .



Danke für das Lob


----------



## R4Z3R (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

ja warten wir mal ab aber ey das war nicht böse gemeint .


----------



## deadmans_head (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

habe gerade erfahen, dass in ungefähr 1 woche die neun intel prozessoren rauskommen werdne die preisgünstig und leistungsstark sein sollen, solange werde ich wohl noch warten und mich beraten lassen


----------



## eVoX (23. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



Knexi schrieb:


> Der CPU Kühler ist unnötig



Warum ist der unnötig?

Ich glaub, dir muss man ja nicht sagen, wie laut der Boxed unter Last wird.

btw. das mit den Rams und 1.8V klappt nicht.


----------



## Knexi (24. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



eVoX schrieb:


> Warum ist der unnötig?
> 
> Ich glaub, dir muss man ja nicht sagen, wie laut der Boxed unter Last wird.



Für das tuts aber auch ein 15€ Kühler. Außerdem schon mal was von Speedfan gehört


----------



## eVoX (24. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

War aber aus deinen vorherigen Post nicht herauszulesen und Gedanken lesen kann ich auch nicht.

In anderen Threads schlägst du auch immer ein Mugan 2 vor, in dieses Fall tut es aber jetzt ein 15€ Kühler?


----------



## Knexi (24. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



eVoX schrieb:


> War aber aus deinen vorherigen Post nicht herauszulesen und Gedanken lesen kann ich auch nicht.
> 
> In anderen Threads schlägst du auch immer ein Mugan 2 vor, in dieses Fall tut es aber jetzt ein 15€ Kühler?



Wenn jemand übertakten will würde ich den Mugen 2 empfehlen, aber wenn jemand nicht übertakten will reicht der boxed oder für die die es leise haben wollen ein günstiger 15€ Kühler.


----------



## eVoX (24. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Ja ne ist klar.

In dem Fall wird das dann wohl dieser sein:ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro PWM | Sockel 754/939/940/AM2 - Aluminium und Kupfer - 1 Lüfter - 11 bis 21 db(A) Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich


----------



## Knexi (24. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



eVoX schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar.
> 
> In dem Fall wird das dann wohl dieser sein:ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro PWM | Sockel 754/939/940/AM2 - Aluminium und Kupfer - 1 Lüfter - 11 bis 21 db(A) Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich



Genau, war auch mein Gedanke


----------



## deadmans_head (26. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

und noch etwas: ich habe eine 1tb große externe festplatte, brauche also keine große festplatte, falls man da noch sparen kann, und ich nehme ja nicht an, dass sich an euerne empfehlungen noch etwas ändern wird, wenn ich noch auf die neuen intel prozessoren warte oder?


----------



## msix38 (26. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Bleib´ doch beim AM3.


----------



## STSLeon (26. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Die Intel werden beim Release sau teuer und schwer zu bekommen sein. In der Klasse bis 200€ würde ich aus P/L AMD ohnehin vorziehen


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



deadmans_head schrieb:


> und ich nehme ja nicht an, dass sich an euerne empfehlungen noch etwas ändern wird, wenn ich noch auf die neuen intel prozessoren warte oder?



naja kann man so nicht sagen da muss man einfach abwarten und schauen wie sie preislich sind aber gleich zu anfang wird der noch teuer sein wenn du noch 1-2monate oder so warten kannst wärs gescheiter da sich dann die sachen preislich angepasst haben


----------



## deadmans_head (26. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

gut, dann werd ich wohl auf die intel prozessoren verzichten


----------



## deadmans_head (26. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

und lässt sich bei der festplatte noch etwas einsparen, wenn ich nicht so viel brauche?


----------



## derLordselbst (26. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Ein paar Euro:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)

Die hat auch nur einen Platter und 7200 U/min, ist also nicht langsamer als Eine mit 1 Tbyte

Allerdings sollte man die externe Platte eher zum Datensichern einsetzen und alles nochmal auf einer internen abgelegt haben, sonst ist bei einem Crash der externen alles futsch.


----------



## deadmans_head (29. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

so, ich hab mich mal hier und in anderen foren durchgelesen und bin vorerst mal zu folgenden erkenntnisen und fragen gekommen

cpu und mainbord dürften festehen, 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 und
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P

hat noch fast jeder empfohlen

bei der grafikkarte haben zwar mehr die Sapphire 4890 vapor x als die 275gtx empfohlen, aber mir sind die vor/nachteile nicht ganz klar, kann das vl noch mal jemand ausführen, aber bitte für normalsterbliche 

beim arbeitsspeicher wurden Corsaire, Ata, Kingston und GEIL fast gleichermaßen empfohlen, gibt es da gravierende unterschiede in leistung oder langlebigkeit?

bei der festplatte werden seagata und Samsung empfohlen, auch da bitte ich noch um eine entscheidungshilfe

beim laufwerk wurde vorrangig das LG GH22NS30/40/50 empfohlen

Netzteile wurden auch verschiedenste angboten, vorrangig aber von Cougar und Power Cooling, da wurden aber auch die vorteile nicht erläutert, also bitte ich jetzt darum

beim gehäuse gefällt mir das NZXT wesentlich besser als three hundr


----------



## Sash (29. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

wie ich schon in anderen threads sagte, gebt nicht viel für graka aus, da in wenigen monaten die neuen kommen.


----------



## Lordac (29. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Hallo,



> AMD Phenom II X4 955 und Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P






> bei der grafikkarte haben zwar mehr die Sapphire 4890 vapor x als die 275gtx empfohlen, aber mir sind die vor/nachteile nicht ganz klar, kann das vl noch mal jemand ausführen, aber bitte für normalsterbliche


Von der Leistung her nehmen sich beide nicht viel, mal ist die eine, mal die andere einen Tick schneller.
Der Vorteil der GTX275 liegt meiner Meinung nach im geringeren Stromverbrauch im Idle (Windowsbetrieb, Office, Internet...).



> beim arbeitsspeicher wurden Corsaire, Ata, Kingston und GEIL fast gleichermaßen empfohlen, gibt es da gravierende unterschiede in leistung oder langlebigkeit?


Früher gab es zwischen den Herstellern ein paar Unterschiede, heute kann man eigentlich bedenkenlos zu jedem Hersteller greifen.



> bei der festplatte werden seagata und Samsung empfohlen, auch da bitte ich noch um eine entscheidungshilfe.


Die neue Serien von Seagate (7200.12) und Samsung (Spinpoint F3) haben auf jedem Platter 500GB (bei Seagate gibt es schon Unterteilungen, wie das genau funktioniert weiß ich aber leider nicht), anstatt bisher 320GB. 
Durch die höhere Datendichte sind die Platten etwas schneller und da weniger Platter notwendig sind, auch weniger anfällig gegen einen mechanischen Defekt.



> beim laufwerk wurde vorrangig das LG GH22NS30/40/50 empfohlen


Auch da kann man nicht mehr so viel falsch machen, ich bevorzuge aber auch LG.



> Netzteile wurden auch verschiedenste angboten, vorrangig aber von Cougar und Power Cooling, da wurden aber auch die vorteile nicht erläutert, also bitte ich jetzt darum.


Power Cooling sagt mir jetzt nichts, aber Netzteile von Cougar sind sehr gut, schade das es nur keines mit 450 Watt gibt.
Die genauen Vor- und Nachteile kann ich dir leider nicht erklären, ich verlasse mich da auf Tests von PCGH. 
Im Moment liegt be quiet (Dark Power Pro P7), Corsair (HX-Serie) und Cougar auf den ersten Plätzen, ansonsten ist auch noch das Cooler Master Silent Pro, Arctic Fusion oder die Enermax-Pro/Modu-Serie (wenn auch schon etwas älter und teurer) zu empfehlen.



> beim gehäuse gefällt mir das NZXT wesentlich besser als three hundred


Das Gehäuse ist immer auch eine Geschmacksfrage, neben der Funktionalität, muss es dir auch gefallen!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## sechzger (29. August 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

ich würde auf eine komplette Dragon Plattform setzen


----------



## deadmans_head (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

gut, jetzt hab ich gewartet, sind die neuen intel prozessoren und dx11 grafikkarten jetzt schon draußen? und haben sie sich preislich schon angepasst?

die ansprüche sind selben, ich bitte nur gegebenenfalls um anpassungen, falls sich in der zwischenzeit etwas getan hat und eben um die entscheidung mit den neuen grafikkarten und prozessoren

gruß dm_h


----------



## Caspar (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Sie sind da. Der Preis der Prozessoren schwankt nur gering, derzeit wieder ein wenig nach oben. Die Grafikkarten sind nur schwer zu bekommen, aber mit etwas Glück bzw einer gewissen Wartezeit solltest du eine bekommen.

i5 750
gigabyte ud3 (bzw ud4 wenn du ein wenig oc machen möchtest) / msi gd65
ekl alpenföhn brocken
ram 4gb kit von corsair oder geil
ati hd5850
corsair hx 450
seagate 7200:12 1TB
gehäuse und laufwerk wie gehabt


----------



## deadmans_head (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

würdet ihr also eher zu einem neuen intel prozessor als zu dem am3 raten?

und wie lange muss man denn auf die grafikkarten warten? wenn das wirklich so lange dauert, kann ich ja auch noch warten und zusehen ob die restlichen teile vl etwas billiger werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



deadmans_head schrieb:


> würdet ihr also eher zu einem neuen intel prozessor als zu dem am3 raten?


 
Ist im Prinzip egal, welchen du nimmst. Die Unterschiede sind sehr gering.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Nur das ,du das problem haben wirst ,dich bei Intel auf einen Sockel festzulegen ,denn sonst kannst du nicht aufrüsten 
Bei dem Budget ,würde ich allerdings zu Core i5 raten da er mit 1156 die beste Aufrüstbasis im Moment bei Intel ist...
Bei AMD hast du das problem nicht ,da kaufst du dir z.b. ein AM2+ Board und jeder AMD der halbwegs aktuell ist ,passt drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Wer sagt denn, dass neue CPU in 1-2 Jahren denn auf den 1156 Boards laufen werden, die es jetzt gibt?
Man kennt ja Intel, da wird was am Sockel geändert und schon ist ein neues Board fällig, war beim 775 auch so.
Beim AM3 kann man davon ausgehen, dass kommende Generation darauf laufen werden.


----------



## deadmans_head (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

auswechsel will ich dann eigentlich lange nichts, und gibt es einen preisunterschied bei amd und intel?

und in sehen es alle in sachen zusammenstellung gleich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

AMD ist immer eine kleine Ecke günstiger, ohne wirklich schlechter zu sein.


----------



## Caspar (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

_AMD ist immer eine kleine Ecke günstiger, ohne wirklich schlechter zu sein. _

Geeeeenau. Du musst also nur wissen ob du lieber einen Intel oder einen AMD PC möchtest. 

Wie lange man warten muss steht in den Sternen O.o es wird gemunkelt das die Grakas mitte Oktober einigermaßen gut verfügbar sein werden. Aber darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Am besten du telefonierst ein wenig rum bevor du die Karte bestellst.

Ich glaube du machst bei beiden nichts falsch, auch langfristig. Wenn die CPU dir zu langsam wird kannst du ja auch ein wenig oc versuchen.


----------



## deadmans_head (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

gut, ich hab mich auch mal durch ähnliche threads geklickt und im groß und ganzen sagen die meisten in der preisklasse eh das selbe

also:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 750 oder Phenom II 955 (wär nett wenn mir jemand vor und nachteile erläutert)

Mainbord: Asus P7P55d P55D oder Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P (je nach prozessor oder haben die auch ihre gravierenden vor und nachteile?)

RAM: sind Corsair, GEIL und G.Skill gefallen (kommt das auch auf den prozessor an und gibts da großartige vor/nachteile?)

Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 5850 (welche genau?)

Festplatte: seagate oder samsung (wieder die frage nach vor und nachteilen, und da brauch ich eigentlich keine 1tb, 500gb reichen welche ist denn da günstig und schnell?)

Netzteil: sind cougar, corsair und arctic cooling gefallen (vor/nachteile?)

Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 SATA

Kühler: da sind sich die kenner nicht einig (wichtig ist zuverlässig und günstig)

Gehäuse: muss ich mir noch die Optik und Schnittstellen der vorgeschlagenen anschauen edit: hab gerade nachgeschaut und außer dem NZXT Beta gefällt mir das hier noch sehr gut http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a298232.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



deadmans_head schrieb:


> Prozessor: Intel Core i5 750 oder Phenom II 955 (wär nett wenn mir jemand vor und nachteile erläutert)


 
Ist egal, welchen du nimmst.



deadmans_head schrieb:


> Mainbord: Asus P7P55d P55D oder Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P (je nach prozessor oder haben die auch ihre gravierenden vor und nachteile?)


 
Das AM3 Board ist halt recht günstig.



deadmans_head schrieb:


> RAM: sind Corsair, GEIL und G.Skill gefallen (kommt das auch auf den prozessor an und gibts da großartige vor/nachteile?)


 
Nö, alle RAMs laufen auf allen Boards mit allen CPUs.



deadmans_head schrieb:


> Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 5850 (welche genau?)


 
Ist auch egal, da sie alle identisch sind, nur der Aufkleber ist ein anderer.



deadmans_head schrieb:


> Festplatte: seagate oder samsung (wieder die frage nach vor und nachteilen, und da brauch ich eigentlich keine 1tb, 500gb reichen welche ist denn da günstig und schnell?)


 
Samsung F3 Serie würde ich nehmen.



deadmans_head schrieb:


> Netzteil: sind cougar, corsair und arctic cooling gefallen (vor/nachteile?)


 
Sind alle drei gut, beim Arctic sind die Strippen etwas kurz, könnte also eng werden, wenn das Netzteil unten eingebaut wird.



deadmans_head schrieb:


> Kühler: da sind sich die kenner nicht einig (wichtig ist zuverlässig und günstig)


 
Nimm den Groß Clockner, der ist günstig und gut, oder den Nordwand, ganz neu, etwas teurer, aber ein Top Teil.



deadmans_head schrieb:


> Gehäuse: muss ich mir noch die Optik und Schnittstellen der vorgeschlagenen anschauen edit: hab gerade nachgeschaut und außer dem NZXT Beta gefällt mir das hier noch sehr gut Raidmax Sagitta schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Da kann ich dir das Midgard von Xigmatek empfehlen.


----------



## deadmans_head (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

wenn es überall keine großen vor und nachteile gibt werd ich wohl auf die günstigsten zurückgreifen

das wäre dann:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

RAM: kann mir da jemand die links zu den empfohlenen rams von corsair, geil, g.skill und kingston geben, da gibts so viele verschiedene varianten und ich hab keine ahnung was der unterscheid ist

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 5850, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0, full retail (21162-00-50R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Netzteil: wieviel Watt?

CPU-Kühler: was is bei denen der unterschied? EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner (Sockel 775/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000018) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition (Sockel 775/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (was ist denn so toll an dem? gefällt mir zwar nicht so gut wie das raidmax, aber dafür gibt es das bei harwareversand)

Laufwerk: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a442024.html

und brauch ich nicht noch eine w-lan karte und eine soundkarte?


----------



## Lordac (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Hallo,



> Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed


passt!



> Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770


Passt auch, alternativ vielleicht eines mit Onboardgrafik von Asus oder Gigabyte.



> RAM: kann mir da jemand die links zu den empfohlenen rams von corsair, geil, g.skill und kingston geben?


Corsair
Geil
G.Skill 
Kingston

Gut sind alle vier, die Unterschiede bei den Latenzen merkt man in der Praxis zwar nicht, da der RAM von Geil und G.Skill aber auch relativ günstig ist, würde ich einen von beiden nehmen.



> Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 5850, 1024MB


Passt!



> Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)


Passt!



> Netzteil: wieviel Watt?


Ohne OC würde ich das Corsair HX 450W nehmen, mit das Corsair HX 520W oder Cougar CM 550W.



> CPU-Kühler: was is bei denen der unterschied? EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner vs. EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition.


Die "normale" Version hat nur einen 3-pin-Lüfteranschluss, kühlt nicht ganz so gut wie die "Blue Edition", bleibt dafür aber leiser.
Die "Blue Edition" hat einen 4-pin-PWM-Lüfteranschluss und kühlt dank höherer Drehzahl des Lüfters etwas besser, ist aber lauter.



> Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit Sichtfenster


Das Gehäuse ist immer auch eine Frage des Geschmacks, mir gefällt es z.B. auch nicht sooo gut, trotzdem ist es aber ein gutes Gehäuse.



> Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50


Passt!



> und brauch ich nicht noch eine w-lan karte und eine soundkarte?


Mit W-Lan kenne ich mich leider nicht aus; eine Soundkarte ist nicht zwingend notwendig. Wenn du dir aber eine gönnen willst, würde ich die X-Fi Titanium nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Bruce112 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

kein Vorschlag Intel ?

dann schalte ich hiermit den turbo modus ein


----------



## deadmans_head (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

was bringt mir das motherboard mit onboard grafik?

und die rams kosten doch ungefähr alle gleich viel o.Ô?

und kann mir jemand sagen was ich für wlan tun/kaufen/einbauen muss?


----------



## deadmans_head (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Raidmax Midi-Tower Sagittarius silber/schwarz ohne Netzteil

kann man dieses gehäuse empfehlen? gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut


----------



## Low (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



deadmans_head schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Raidmax Midi-Tower Sagittarius silber/schwarz ohne Netzteil
> 
> kann man dieses gehäuse empfehlen? gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut



Such das Gehäuse einfachmal bei anderen Online Shops z.B. www.caseking.de oder bei preissuchmaschinen wie Preisvergleich kostenlos für den Geizhals! und vllt. stehen da Kundenbewertungen oder google nach Tests/Reviews


----------



## Lordac (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Hallo,



deadmans_head schrieb:


> was bringt mir das motherboard mit onboard grafik?


für den Fall das deine Grafikkarte mal kaputt oder schon verkauft ist und noch kein Ersatz vorhanden ist.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist aus dem PC später einen Office-PC zu machen.

Wenn du aber eh immer eine alte PCIe-Karte rumliegen hast, brauchst du kein Board mit IGP.



deadmans_head schrieb:


> und die rams kosten doch ungefähr alle gleich viel o.Ô?


Da hast du recht, nur der Kingston ist etwas teurer. Im Prinzip kannst du also frei entscheiden welcher dir lieber ist, der RAM von G-Skill und Geil hat die etwas besseren Latenzen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Also um ganz ehrlich zu sein habe ich jetzt nur deinen ersten Beitrag gelesen, ist also möglich, dass sich meine Empfehlung größtenteils mit anderen überschneidet  

*CPU, Mainboard, Ram*

Als erstes solltest du dich für ein System entscheiden, für deine Zwecke sind AM2+, AM3 und 1156 zu empfehlen.

AM2+ ist nur 1% langsamer als AM3, ist aber billiger. Du sparst beim Ram 10-20€, beim Motherboard können es auch gut 20€ sein, muss aber nicht.

AM2+ würde ich eher nehmen, du musst jedoch DDR2-Speicher dann benutzen. Bei AM3 bist du auf DDR3-Speicher angewiesen.

Die AM3 Plattform kannst du später leicht aufrüsten, ob die nächste Oberklasse-Prozessorreihe von AMD auch AM2+ Sockel unterstützen wird, weiß ich nicht.

Egal ob du jedoch den Sockel AM2+ oder AM3 wählst, die CPU "Phenom II X4 955 BE" ist optimal.

Der Sockel 1156 beherbergt bis jetzt die Prozessoren Core i5 750, Core i7 860 und 870. In deinem Falle kommt jedoch nur der Core i5 750 in Frage. Die 1156er Plattform kostet noch etwas mehr als AM2+ und AM3, bringt jedoch auch rund 10% mehr Leistung mit. Auch hier bist du auf DDR3-Ram angewiesen.


Zu den kosten: wenn du günstigen Ram mit einem günstigen Mainboard und den oben vorgeschlagenen Prozessoren kombinierst kostet dich die Sockel 1156er Plattform ca. 330€, die AM2+ Plattform 260€ und die AM3 Plattform 285€.

Auf allen drei Plattformen verwendest du den CPU-Kühler Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B!. Bei der 1156er Plattform passt er jedoch nur bei dem "ASRock P55 Pro" Mainboard, auf andere 1156-Boards passt er nicht.


Verwendete Teile:


AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (AM2+/AM3) / Intel Core i5 750

Gigabyte MA770-UD3 (AM2+) / Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P (AM3) / ASRock P55 Pro (1156)

OCZ2P10664GK (DDR2) / F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD (DDR3)


*Grafikkarte *

Also erstmal musst du entscheiden, was dir wichtiger ist: eine geringe Lautstärke, geringe Leistungsaufnahme und DX11 oder 5-10% mehr Leistung bei gleichem Preis. Im ersten Fall liest du unter "DX11" weiter, im Zweiten bei "DX10"! Achtung: DX11 und DX10 können nur unter Windows 7 und Vista verwendet werden.

DX11:
Hier gibt es bis jetzt nur Ati Radeon Karten, nämlich die HD 5870 (290€, 282cm Länge), HD 5850 (210€, 242cm), HD 5770 (130€, 220cm) und HD 5750 (110€, 183cm). Grob kann man sagen, desto besser die Karte, desto leiser ist sie im Leerlauf und desto Lauter ist sie unter Last. Natürlich brauchen bessere Karten auch mehr Strom. Die HD 5870 und 5850 brauchen zwei 6-Pin Stecker vom Netzteil zusätzlich, die HD 5770 und 5750 nur einen. Da musst du bei der Netzteilwahl drauf achten, ob genügend zur Verfügung stehen. Die HD 5850 bringt etwa 75% der Leistung der großen Schwester, die HD 5770 etwa 50% der 5870 und die 5750 etwa 50% der 5850. Hier musst du von Preis und Leistung selbst abwägen, welche du nimmst  Die HD 5870 könnte jedoch für manche Gehäuse zu lang sein. Ich würde aber die HD 5850 nehmen, die tuts ne ganze Zeit lang.

DX10:
Hier gibt es natürlich sowohl Ati als auch NVidia Karten. Von Ati sind die HD 4870 und HD 4890 interessant, von NVidia die konkurenten GTX 260 und GTX 275. Bei der GTX 260 musst du aber darauf achten, dass du eine Karte von Palit oder Gainward kaufst, da diese leiser und kühler sind.
Die GTX 260 (130€) konkuriert mit der HD 4870 (110€), die GTX 275 (170€) mit der HD 4890 (150€). Die HD 4890 ist jedoch zu laut und stark überhitzungsgefährdet, weswegen (zu teure) eigenkreationen der Hersteller entworfen wurden. Das würde jetzt aber viel zu weit ausschweifen. Wenn du etwas besseres suchst, schaue mal oben bei den DX11 Karten. Die GTX 260 ist 5-10% langsamer als die GTX 275, die hD 4870 ist auf einem Niveu mit der GTX 260, die HD 4890 liegt zwischen GTX 260 und 275.


Aber egal welche Karte du kaufst, vermeide Crossfire/SLI, also den Verbund von mehreren Karten, auch die Multi-Gpu-Karten GTX 295 und HD 4870 X2 sollten vermieden werden.

*Gehäuse *

Da gibt es sehr viele, da musst du nehmen was dir gefällt. Kaufe aber ein Marken-Gehäuse. Suche mal auf den Seiten von Coolermaster, Lancool, Antec und Lian Li, wobei letztere sehr teuer sind. Ich finde das Lancool K62 sehr gut, dahinter das Cooler Master HAF 922. Achte jedoch auf gute Belüftung und die Länge der verwendeten Grafikkarte.

*Netzteil *

Als Netzteil nimmst du das Corsair HX 520W, es hat viel Power und genug Anhschlüsse für die Grafikkarte. Leise ist es auch.

*Soundkarte *

Als Soundkarte benutzt du die Asus Xonar D1 (PCI) bzw. Asus Xonar DX (PCIe). Die sollen nen guten Klang haben, welche du nimmst hängt von deinem Mainboard ab, welche grad besser passt.

Als Betriebssystem empfehle ich dir WIndows 7 Home Premium in der SB Version, da kostet es nur 70€ und du musst dich zwischen 32-bit und 64-bit entscheiden, ein Handbuch fehlt glaube ich auch. Nimm hier die 64-bit Version für dein System.

*Monitor *

Auch wenn er schon etwas älter ist, der Samsung SyncMaster T220 ist sehr gut, den habe ich selbst im Einsatz. Kostet auch nichtt mehr so viel. Gibt es auch als T240 mit entsprechend 24" statt 22".



Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter 


*Edit: Laufwerk & Festplatte vergessen *

Als Festplatte sind 2TBb Platten aufgrund eines schlechten P/L Verhältnisses nicht zu empfehlen. Da kann man dann besser zwei 1,5TB Platten nehmen.

Als 1,5TB Platte ist die Samsung Ecogreen F2 mit der Modellnummer HD154UI zu empfehlen.
Eine gute 1TB Platte ist die Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ) und die Spinpoint F1 (HD103UJ) empfehlenswert. Die erste ist schneller, die zweite leiser.
Und eine gute 500GB Platte ist die schnelle & leise Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD 502HJ) zu erwähnen, wenn du es noch leiser willst aber abstriche bei der Geschwindigkeit machen willst nimmst du die Samsung Ecogreen F2 (HD502HI).

Hier wählst du auch den hier Vorgeschlagenen einfach nach der benötigten Speichermenge aus 


Als Laufwerk haben zwei Modelle gut abgeschnitten, das "Lite-On iHAS322" schreibt sehr gute Disks, mit DVD+R Rohlingen kommt es jedoch etwas besser klar als mit DVD-R Rohlingen. Das Pioneer DVR-216DBK findet DVD-R Rohlinge besser, die Qualität mit DVD+R Rohlingen ist nur Mittelmäßig.

Welches von beiden du nimmst sei dir und deiner Vorliebe bei Rohlingen überlassen, die Tests sind jedoch mit den weit verbreiteten Verbatim-Rohlinigen gemacht worden, diese Rohlinge sind jedoch eh zu empfehlen. Aber beachte: Das Pioneer Laufwerk gibt es meines Wissens nach nur in der Bulk-Version, also ohne Schrauben und Kabel. Diese müssten dann extra gekauft werden, mit Ausnahme der Schrauben, wenn du ein Gehäuse mit einer Werkzeuglosen Montage kaufst.



So jetzt müssten aber alle Teile drin sein


----------



## huntertech (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Bekomme ich keine Kritik?  Stimme ja nicht so gaaanz mit euren Vorschlägen über ein^^


----------



## CKone (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



huntertech schrieb:


> Bekomme ich keine Kritik?  Stimme ja nicht so gaaanz mit euren Vorschlägen über ein^^


 
Einiege gute Tipps jedoch : 
1.AM2 ist nich zu empfehlen, da diese Platform keineswegs zukunftssicher ist und man bei einem Neukauf bei diesem Budget aufjedenfall, wenn man auf AMD setzt auf AM3 setzen sollte.
2.F2 ist ebenfalls keine so gute Empfehlung  aufjedenfall F3 nehmen! (Technisch aktueller) 
3.Als Grafikkarte würde ich empfehlen eine 275 GTX oder eine HD4870 zu kaufen und zu warten bis die neuen Nvidia rauskommen...


----------



## huntertech (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Habe ich ja auch geschrieben, die F2 ist langsamer aber leiser und Stromsparender.

Bin jetzt aber drauf gestoßen, dass eine schnelle Festplatte nicht unbedingt die schnellste ist. Die Caviar Black von Western Digital soll sehr lebenslang sein und hat auch schon 5 Jahre Garantie, habe mich da extra hier im Forum noch beraten lassen  Also haste jetzt 3 Festplatten zur Auswahf 

Wobei AM2+ doch noch ganz ok sein kann, wenn man AM3 überspringen möchte.


Bei der GraKa habe ich ja auch Wahl gelassen, die "alten" Karten, eben die, die noch kein DX11 haben sind etwas schneller, die neuen 4 Radeons wesentlich leiser und Stromsparender.


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Den Stromspareffekt dieder ganzen Green Festplatten, ob Samsung, WD oder Seagate ist so minimal, das es fuer den normalen Nutzer vollkommen egal ist.

Der Spareffekt von den 2 - 5 Watt macht sich bemerkbar wenn du davon groessere Stuckzahlen einsetzt.


----------



## huntertech (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Aber wie gesagt, die F2 ist auch leiser  Bzw. die Grafikkarten.


----------



## Blasphemy (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Warum empfehlt Ihr eine HD4890 bei einem Kapital von 1000€?
.. würde stattdessen eine HD5850 verbauen.. sollte meiner Meinung nach bei 1000€ drin sein.

Vorteile:
-DX11 
-schneller als eine GTX 285 (afaik)
-gutes p/l verhältnis


----------



## CKone (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



Blasphemy schrieb:


> Warum empfehlt Ihr eine HD4890 bei einem Kapital von 1000€?
> .. würde stattdessen eine HD5850 verbauen.. sollte meiner Meinung nach bei 1000€ drin sein.
> 
> Vorteile:
> ...



 Ihm würde hauptsächlich die HD5850 empfohlen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



> Als Grafikkarte würde ich empfehlen eine 275 GTX oder eine HD4870 zu kaufen und zu warten bis die neuen Nvidia rauskommen...


 oder gleich die 5870


----------



## huntertech (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Steht bei mir doch alles drin


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

stimmt!   ich war vorhin nur zu faul um alle Beiträge zu lesen..^^


----------



## CKone (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Die DX11 Karten wurden hier zu genüge empfohlen  wollte ihm das anbieten wovon ich finde  das es sich eher auszahlt... wegen Preisnachlässen bei release der nvidia auf die ati  nvidias werden wahrscheinlich recht gut (Neu Design ma wieder seit langem) sehr schlechte Verfügbarkeit der ATI Karten insgesamt ... etc.


----------



## deadmans_head (16. November 2013)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Lang, lang ist her, dass ich diesen thread verfasst hab und auch wenns mir richtig peinlich ist wenn ich da die formulierungen meines 17 jährigen ichs zu lesen habt ihr mich damals richtig genial beraten und jetzt sind 4 jahre vergangen und alle Teile funktioneren noch problemlos (danke dafür mal!)
aber trotzdem ist er nicht mehr der jüngste und ich denke es ist vl an der zeit den "kader" punktuell zu verstärken 

was ich damit machen will ist eigentlicht unverändert (nur msn ist nicht mehr aktuell, haha)
er packt zwar eigentlich auch noch alle aktuellen spiele auf noch relativ hohen auflösungen/details, aber er schnauft, keucht und fiebert dann ganz schön und dann ruckelts auch
und außerdem haben sich die umstände etwas geändet, lebe jetzt in einem 10m² großen zimmer in einer studenten wg, da fallen hitze und lärmentwicklung schon deutlich negativer auf

geworden ist es im endeffekt

Festplatte: 500GB Samsung HD502HJ F3 16MB 7200 U/min SATA
39903

Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X4 635 2.90GHz AM3 2MB 95W BOX
41333

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2048MB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 CL7 Kit
39564

Mainbord: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 AMD 870 AM3 ATX
42144

Graka: 1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD 5770 GDDR5 PCIe
41227

Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 SATA Schwarz Bulk
33957

Netzteil ATX Sharkoon RUSH POWER 500W
8281025

Gehäuse: ATX Midi NZXT Beta Case - Black Metal Edition (ohne Netzteil)
36460

Wlan-karte: ASUS WL-PCI PCI-G31 PCI-Karte 54MBit


Es wäre super wenn ihr mich beraten könntet wo ich am sinnvollsten geld investieren kann um wirklich eine verbesserung zu erzielen (eine generallüberholung hab ich nicht angedacht)

Sachen dies zu beanstanden gibt bzw die ich mir selber schon gedacht hab:

Er ist wirklich ziemlich laut und heizt den ganzen raum richtig (ich bin jetzt nicht wahnsinnig lärmempfindlich aber er soll nicht so viel lärm machen wie eine Waschmaschine)
W-Lan ist auch sehr langsam und geht oft kurz gar nicht (da hab ich ja auch wirklich kein qualitätsteil gekauft)
Hab bei der Bestellung den CPU-lüfter vergessen und das nie nachgeholt (ist nur der beim CPU selber dabei war drauf)
Eventuell eine Gehäuselüfter?
Eventuell eine (zusätzliche) SSD festplatte

das wars im großen und ganzen, also ich sag schon mal danke im voraus (weil ich großes vertrauen in euch hab  ) und freu mich über jeden tipp/jede info

liebe grüße, dm_h


----------



## ULKi22 (17. November 2013)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Der Hauptverantwortliche für die Hitze- und Lärmentwicklung dürfte der CPU Kühler sein.
Tausch den gegen etwas wie einen Alpenföhn Sella oder Alpenföhn Brocken 2 aus und das Problem dürfte gelöst sein.
Die Grafikkarte mit ihren 108W  max. Leistungsaufnahme wird kaum auffallen.

Ob du da jetzt ne SSD reingibts ist dir überlasen, denn mehr als schnellere Bootzeiten wirst du damit nicht wirklich erzielen können.


----------



## deadmans_head (17. November 2013)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

Ok danke schon mal, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der cpu kühler so viel ausmacht

Und zahlt sich laut hiesiger experten meinung aufrüsten überhaupt aus (zumindest arbeitsspeicher erweitern) ? oder lieber warten bis er mir gänzlich zu alt is und dann einen komplett neuen kaufen

und kann jemand sagen ob sich teurere w-lan karten auszahlen? meine hat damals um die 10 euson gekostet und ich bin wie gesagt überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit meiner verbindung (weiß aber nicht ob das nur an der karte liegt)

freundliche grüße, dm_h


----------



## deadmans_head (17. November 2013)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*

und kann man das thread the irgendwie ändern?


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (17. November 2013)

*AW: möglichst leistungsstarker gaming pc bis max(!!!!) 1000 euro*



deadmans_head schrieb:


> und kann man das thread the irgendwie ändern?


Mach einfach ein neues


----------

